# What to charge a company wanting to print your designs



## kailos (Jun 13, 2014)

Hello everyone I looked on the forums and found some useful info on this subject but still a bit confused. The question is, what would you tell a clothing company who saw your t-shirt designs online and ask you how much you would charge for them to use your design? What would the correct response be, how would you approach figuring out a rate to charge them, extra? Basically what would the next step be. I'm a graphic designer but haven't worked a lot in the tshirt industry. Thanks﻿.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

We looked into using a design by a local designer here. He wanted $250 initial fee and a percentage of each sale. Can't remember if it was 10 or 20 percent of the sale.


----------



## kailos (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks Mtnview! Someone told me that they always make sure they retain ownership of the design and that they charge around $3 per unit. Any advice on which way is better a flat rate upfront or per unit? And any advice on licensing for tshirts and so forth?


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

kailos said:


> Thanks Mtnview! Someone told me that they always make sure they retain ownership of the design and that they charge around $3 per unit. Any advice on which way is better a flat rate upfront or per unit? And any advice on licensing for tshirts and so forth?


Personally I would probably seek an initial up front fee so I know they are serious about reproducing them along with a percentage per item. I would also retain ownership of designs. Unless I was very proficient with legaleeze I would work with a business attorney that writes up this sort of agreement on a regular basis to draw up an agreement for you. I know that is an added expense but they will be looking out for your interest.


----------



## travistxc (May 16, 2014)

kailos said:


> Hello everyone I looked on the forums and found some useful info on this subject but still a bit confused. The question is, what would you tell a clothing company who saw your t-shirt designs online and ask you how much you would charge for them to use your design? What would the correct response be, how would you approach figuring out a rate to charge them, extra? Basically what would the next step be. I'm a graphic designer but haven't worked a lot in the tshirt industry. Thanks﻿.


I always try to get a fat chunk up front. You do not want to rely solely on a percentage because there is no guarantee the clothing company will ever sell any garments with your design on them. 

I buy a lot of designs both already done or commissioned for something specific and usually just pay a flat rate for them.


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah I'd also just take a chunk up front as if you designed the artwork for them. Unfortunately, chances are they don't sell many and not sure if you'd want to take that risk.


----------



## kailos (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the help! Well I talked to the company. Told them I wanted $200 upfront plus 10% of sales and wished to retain ownership of the design. They told me that they could not do the 10% and they wanted to own the design. Where should I go from here? Should I meet him half way somehow or just part ways?


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

If you are unwilling to part with the design then the answer is simple and it's a waste of time to spend more time and effort on this. Send them a polite thank you for their interest but the design is not for sale at this time. If this is something you don't mind parting with if the price is right then the up front fee is now a purchase price and just went up. How much do you honestly think you stand to make doing this design on shirts yourself and how long will it take you to make that? If it is something you think you can make a couple thousand on over a few years or they could make 5 times that if they owned it marketed it then maybe a quick thousand in your pocket wouldn't be too bad.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I pay a flat 7% of selling price on the "honour system"....


----------



## kraze (Dec 7, 2007)

I agree with John. Always have a contract written up and/or read by an attorney. If you are in the design business and offering your designs for sale, you should have a contract in place. On your website, put up a clause stating that all your designs will be agreed by signing a contract. This way, it cuts out the guys who are not serious and doesn't waste your time.


----------



## kailos (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks guys, just a quick update. I offered the company some options on how we could proceed. They never answered my email so I'm guessing they weren't that interested which is fine since it was something totally out of the blue. Thanks for the help, great learning experience.


----------

